# TRIP REPORT?



## trainfan (Jan 13, 2009)

I am going to attempt to write a trip report on a round trip on The EB in March , I just would like to know

what the members of this forum like to read about? I dont want to to ramble on about a bunch of stuff

you already Know! Thanks for any input!

Trainfan


----------



## cpamtfan (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I like to know what the consist is set up as, the car numbers, and what shape the cars interior is. One such is the lounge, some have white walls, others are blue with the cherry colored wall paper (which I would like to have a good photo of). I also would like things like how your service was, etc.

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 13, 2009)

trainfan said:


> I am going to attempt to write a trip report on a round trip on The EB in March , I just would like to knowwhat the members of this forum like to read about? I dont want to to ramble on about a bunch of stuff
> 
> you already Know! Thanks for any input!
> 
> Trainfan


Aloha

Feel free to ramble, most of us do. Your are among friends and enjoy the same things TRAINS.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 13, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> trainfan said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to attempt to write a trip report on a round trip on The EB in March , I just would like to knowwhat the members of this forum like to read about? I dont want to to ramble on about a bunch of stuff
> ...


I totally agree, just let the writing flow i mean honestly most of us if not all of us won't be bored if you are providing an in depth report and your thoughts and feelings during the trip. I love writing and reading trip reports and will write pages and pages for even the most trivial ride.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 13, 2009)

trainfan said:


> I am going to attempt to write a trip report on a round trip on The EB in March , I just would like to knowwhat the members of this forum like to read about? I dont want to to ramble on about a bunch of stuff
> 
> you already Know! Thanks for any input!
> 
> Trainfan


Different folks write their reports in different ways, and it's all good.

My own TRs tend to focus more on personal aspects than technical ones, and I like to include a link to photos, but those are personal choices.

As for stuff we already know, what we DON'T already know is how your own trip went, so there's always something new to be enjoyed in each TR.

Detail is appreciated. Not so hot to write "Took a train from Flotsam's Mistake to Podunk last week. It was good."


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree. I love to read about *YOUR* experience. Even if I took the same trop, I'm sure it was different then *MINE*! As an example, I was on the EB with another AU member for 3 days without knowing it. Only after a bad experience on the Cardinal that we met. (We even had dinner and breakfast together before we "met"!) Our experiences were not the same!



WhoozOn1st said:


> "Took a train from Flotsam's Mistake to Podunk last week. It was good."


What do you have against Podunk? :huh: That's where I live! :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> (We even had dinner and breakfast together before we "met"!)


Not an option for me to wait that long. Though I no longer resort to sending in the hounds or waterboarding (fun while they lasted), interrogation of fellow passengers remains swift and thorough.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 14, 2009)

After the #50 debacle began, Access Bob was listening to his scanner and talking to my traveling companion. As I was walking by, he stopped me and said, "You may know this guy!"



WhoozOn1st said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > (We even had dinner and breakfast together before we "met"!)
> ...


I've heard stories about "how you get people to talk" from others on the train - and the FBI and the CIA!  (I think they want to hire you! :lol: )


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 14, 2009)

Ramble? LOL 

Aparrently you have'nt read my 1st trip report from September! :lol:

And furthermore, ( oops, here I go again ) 

Let it rip!


----------



## jackal (Jan 15, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> As an example, I was on the EB with another AU member for 3 days without knowing it. Only after a bad experience on the Cardinal that we met. (We even had dinner and breakfast together before we "met"!)


Sounds like we need Amtrak Unlimited luggage tags or t-shirts to wear on our travels!


----------



## RRrich (Jan 18, 2009)

jackal said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > As an example, I was on the EB with another AU member for 3 days without knowing it. Only after a bad experience on the Cardinal that we met. (We even had dinner and breakfast together before we "met"!)
> ...


I thought that a Fez was the AU symbol


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 18, 2009)

RRrich said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Only in LA! :lol: (That's how I picked Patrick out at the Metro Plaza!  )

But isn't a scanner the AU symbol? :huh: I have mine now!


----------

